# Busco gestor de ventanas muy liviano y muy simple

## LuzbeL

Hola, pues eso, busco un gestor de ventanas muy muy liviano y muy muy simple, ya que no me gustan las lucecitas, ni nada de eso. Algo que no consuma más de yo que se... 10mb de memoria?? no estoy puesto en esto. Si sabeis algún gestor de ventanas con las características que he dicho, por favor, decirme  :Very Happy: 

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo uso lxde con slim, y al bootear, consume 32mb de ram...

fluxbox puede ser tambien, hay un par de esos. pero lxde creo que es el mas "lindo"

----------

## LuzbeL

wm2 has probado ???

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Fluxbox es muy liviano y muy sencillo de configurar, lo mejor es que puede hacer cosas complicadas sin que te esfuerces mucho en configuraciones, solo necesitas leerte la documentación muy rápidamente y TODO es personalizable, nada viene predeterminado, todo será a tu gusto.

También uso Wmii y es una maravilla, si quieres usar un gestor de ventanas tipo "tiling", es lo más sencillo y es muy poderoso, casi no ocupa memoria ni cpu (menos de los 10MB que buscas). Eso si, la versión de portage es muy vieja, si te interesa te paso un overlay de la versión más reciente.

Recuerda que todo lo que no signifique tener un "entorno de escritorio" es más ligero por regla general.

Saludos.

----------

## LuzbeL

Gracias por tu respuesta, Edgar. Wmii y wm2 sería el tipo de gestor de ventanas "tiling", no? Son muy parecidos.

La versión de wmii he visto en su página web que hay una que es beta, y otra que es la estable. Sería mejor bajarme la estable, a pesar de ser una más antigua, verdad?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *LuzbeL wrote:*   

> Gracias por tu respuesta, Edgar. Wmii y wm2 sería el tipo de gestor de ventanas "tiling", no? Son muy parecidos.
> 
> La versión de wmii he visto en su página web que hay una que es beta, y otra que es la estable. Sería mejor bajarme la estable, a pesar de ser una más antigua, verdad?

 

Nunca he usado wm2, según entiendo usa ventanas flotantes, la única diferencia es que no usa iconos, supongo que es basado en teclado. Si quieres instalar wmii, usa la versión beta, la estable esta anticuada en cuanto funcionalidades, aunque si solo quieres darle un vistazo usa la versión en portage (es la estable), ve sus caracteristicas, hace cosas muy interesantes y es muy "poderoso", si te gusta creeme que la beta (es la que uso) nunca me ha fallado y mejora en varias cosas.

----------

## natxoblogg

Yo te recomiendo fluxbox, es liviano y muy potente como comentan los compañeros. Tengo entendido que es el único que tiene incluso soporte para transparencias, por lo menos es con el único que he conseguido que funcione ya que mi tarjeta, por ejemplo no tiene soporte para direct rendering.

----------

## i92guboj

Si quieres algo liviano y simple, fluxbox es un buen compromiso entre funcionalidad y facilidad de uso. Si quieres algo más funcional (pero más complejo de configurar) entonces openbox. pekwm está en algún lugar entre medias, seguramente. 

Si necesitas algo realmente simple que no requiera configuración alguna puedes probar alguno de los pequeños, como windowlab o evilwm, que quizás no lleguen ni al megabyte de memoria, dependiendo de USEs y la arquitectura elegida, supongo.

Si quieres algo ligero pero realmente potente entonces la elección es clara: fvwm.

Todos estos wm usan el típico paradigma de ventanas. Existen también wm's que son más amigables para ser usado con teclado, como ya alguien apunta arriba: ratpoison, xmonad, wmii, awesome y otros similares. Todos ellos son ligeros, excepto xmonad por lo que puedo recordar.

----------

## ensarman

iceWM!!!! esa es la voz!!! es facil y tambien es muy configurable, pesa algo de 5 a 8 MB en RAM... yo estoy hapu con icewm aprendi a configurarlo muy bien. tiene una barra con un menu inical, accesos rápidos, systray, medidores de CPU y red y por supuesto un reloj xD

si quieres evitarte el trabajo de hacer los menus manualmente, mejor hazlos de forma automatica con el menumaker, el fondo de pantalla lo colocas con xv y si quieres iconos usas idesk(particularmente no uso iconos en escritorio) 

iceMW es el WM xD

----------

